# Haunted Skylake PC



## Shmoo (Oct 20, 2015)

Haunted Skylake Build Log

CASE: Thermaltake Core X9 (owned)
FAN 1: Gelid Wing UV Green 120mm x 10 (owned)
FAN 2: Performance PCs 250mm UV LED Case Fan (FAN250LED-UV)
LED 1: (4) Phobya Flexlight Low Density 60cm UV LED
LED 2: Darkside Connect UV LED Strips x 2 (owned)
PSU: EVGA SuperNOVA G2 850W (owned)
PSU: Ensourced Custom Sleeved PSU Cables (UV green + black)
MOBO: ASUS Z170 Maximus VIII Hero (owned)
CPU: i7-6700K (owned)
TIM: Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut (owned)
CPU WB: EK-Supremacy EVO
RAM: Team Dark 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 3000 @ CL15 (owned)
SSD 1: Samsung SM951 256GB M.2 SSD (for OS) (owned)
SSD 2: Samsung 850 EVO 1TB SSD (for storage)(owned)
OS: Windows 10 PRO USB Drive (owned)
GPU: EVGA GTX 980 Ti Classified (owned)
GPU TP: Fujipoly SARCON XR-m Thermal Padding 100 x 15 x 0.5mm (UESB-PAD-100-15-05)
GPU WB: EK-FC780 GTX Classy - Nickel (fits 980 Ti Classified)
LCD: BenQ GW2765HT 27" 2K IPS (buying soon)
SPEAKERS: Mackie CR3 Creative Reference Multimedia Monitors

Pump & Reservoir

PUMP: Performance-PCs Über 655 Fully Bitspower Modded & Sleeved Matte Black D5 Pump
REZ: Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 250 V2 (BP-WTZM250PV2-CLBK)
REZ UK: Bitspower Single D5 Top Upgrade Kit 150 (BP-D5TOPUK150P-BKCL)
REZ MT: Bitspower 120 Water Tank REZ MOUNT (BP-120WTMP-BK)

Radiator & PWM Fans:

RAD: Hardware Labs Black Ice Nemesis 480GTX (will probably add 2nd one eventually!)
PWM: (2) Phobya 4-Pin PWM to 8x 4-Pin Fan Splitter (owned)
PWM FAN: (12) Alpenföhn Föhn 120mm UV LED PWM Fan (own 8 so far)

Bitspower Main Fittings:

(3) Bitspower 45-DEGREE Rotary Compression Fitting V3 (BP-MB45R2CPF-CC3V3)
(3) Bitspower STRAIGHT Rotary Compression Fitting V3 (BP-MBRCPF-CC3V3)(2 extra/one for drain valve tube)
(2) Bitspower 90-DEGREE Rotary Compression Fitting V3 (BP-MB90R2LCPF-CC3V3)
(2) Bitspower 60-DEGREE Rotary Compression Fitting V3 (BP-MB60R2CPF-CC3V3)

Bitspower Drain Valve Assembly Fittings:

Bitspower TII 180-DEGREE Rotary Adapter (BP-MBTIIR-C)
Bitspower MINI DUAL G1/4" High Flow Fitting (BP-MBWP-C42)
Bitspower MINI-VALVE (BP-MVV-MBKBK)
Bitspower 90-DEGREE Adapter (BP-MBWP-C39)
Bitspower 90-DEGREE M/F Extender (BP-MB90R2LD)
(2) Bitspower GAS CAP Stop Fitting (BP-MBPRE-06)(one for rez)

Bitspower Rad & Rez Fittings

(2) Bitspower 30MM EXTENSION (BP-MBWP-C63)
Bitspower UV Green O-rings for Fittings (BP-WTP-O10-UVGN)
(2) Bitspower CLEAR Crystal Stop Fitting with O-Ring & 5mm LED Holder (BP-ACSTI-BK)

Mayhems Coolant & Primochill Tubing

Mayhems Blitz Pro Cleaning System
Mayhems UV Green X1 Coolant - 4 Liters
PrimoFlex Advanced LRT 3/8in. ID X 5/8in. OD Crystal Clear Tubing

Rubber Screws for Fans

(32) Gelid Solutions Black Rubber Screws (Short)
(20) Akasa Rubber Black Rubber Screws (Long)
(4) Lamptron UV Green Rubber Screws (Short)

Keyboard, Mouse, & Pad

Razer Deathstalker Chroma
Razer DeathAdder Chroma
Ouija Board Mouse Pad

Bed Furniture

Deluxe Comfort Black Bed Desk (for keyboard & mouse)
Furinno Black Bed Table (for BenQ)

Case Decor

Ceramic Bisque Realistic Skull with UV LED eyes
PlastiKote T-38 White Primer
PlastiKote FL-7 Fluorescent Green
(2) Koolance Dual Ultra Bright 3mm UV LED Cable 4-pin (one for skull/one for rez)
UV Painted Spiders
Lamptron UV Green Slot Protector Kit


----------



## jgunning (Nov 12, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing some pics mate!


JG


----------



## Jetster (Nov 12, 2015)

Quite the list. I didn't even realize you can buy slot protector kits


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Nov 12, 2015)

subbed. some pics would be nice


----------



## Shmoo (Nov 12, 2015)

Still a work in progress...these are before pictures where I used fluorescent markers  to test out colors...yes that's a wireless antenna!


----------



## Shmoo (Nov 12, 2015)

collecting parts...


----------



## Shmoo (Nov 12, 2015)

more mobo pics...


----------



## Shmoo (Nov 12, 2015)

the elusive i7-6700K and some amazing thermal paste...


----------



## Shmoo (Nov 12, 2015)

Incredibly fast RAM and SSD's...


----------



## Shmoo (Nov 12, 2015)

The exciting part...


----------



## Shmoo (Nov 12, 2015)

Windows 10 Professional 64-bit Full Retail USB NSA edition


----------



## Shmoo (Nov 12, 2015)

A few pics before Alpenfohn Fans...


----------



## Shmoo (Nov 12, 2015)

All them UV Green fans...


----------



## Shmoo (Nov 12, 2015)

Needed more UV light and PWM fans for current CM Nepton 280L...so welcome Alpenfohn and PWM splitters!


----------



## Shmoo (Nov 12, 2015)

How much room my case has for liquid cooling and more pics...


----------



## Shmoo (Nov 12, 2015)

more pics


----------



## Shmoo (Nov 12, 2015)

more pics and dust




































I blow out the dust all the time but it just comes right back so I may have to invest in some good filters.


----------



## Shmoo (Nov 12, 2015)

more pics of actual building


----------



## Shmoo (Nov 12, 2015)

a few preliminary results...


























MUCH MORE TO COME!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 13, 2015)

First of all, nice video card. 

Second, it looks like there might be plastic film on the SB heatsink.  Was it removed?


----------



## Shmoo (Nov 13, 2015)

t_ski said:


> First of all, nice video card.
> 
> Second, it looks like there might be plastic film on the SB heatsink.  Was it removed?



Thank you for the compliment. If there was any plastic film on anything it has definitely been removed. Some of the pics were not posted in order. I kept finding more pics I didn't even realize I had!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 13, 2015)

Asus tends to cover the heatsink with protective plastic.  TBH, I forgot to take it off the X79 Pro board I had for several months, so you wouldn't be the first if it was left on there.


----------



## Shmoo (Nov 14, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Asus tends to cover the heatsink with protective plastic.  TBH, I forgot to take it off the X79 Pro board I had for several months, so you wouldn't be the first if it was left on there.



Thank you for the warning. I checked again and there is nothing. Much appreciated though.


----------



## MrAgapiGC (Jun 29, 2016)

Thanks for you pictures really help to do some ideas to complete my own. On you product descriptions you add 2 Phobya 4-Pin PWM to 8x 4-Pin Fan Splitter. I did get the same board. You connect 4 fans to 1 header. that board you put all your 4 pin fans, one cable goes to the PWM cpu fan and where from the pcb to the PSU. That info will help since i get a AIO 360 rads and i check that the motherboard cannot handle that amount of fans. 

Also where did you connect the pump since asus on these models have a PUMP header.   These info will be perfect since i am confuse and ASUS does not provide to much info on the manuals and forums. 

I still have time since i am modding a case here and most of the parts still pending. 

Thanks free you feedback and help


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 29, 2016)

looks nice, when i said read "Haunted Skylake PC" as topic I was like what's wrong didn't see it was a casemod until I clicked on the thread


----------

